# Artistic portraits



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

I know we all like to show off our betta's best colors and poses...

But one day when I was taking pictures of my boyfriends betta I caught this:










I did no editing whatsoever and it still turned out really cool. Has anyone else ever caught really cool, artsy photos of their betta's without even trying? Or while trying?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats cool! Is that a human? ^


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Thats cool! Is that a human? ^


On the right? No, but I could see it. It's this plastic log...cave...thing? We got at Petsmart.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

NCPanthersgurl said:


> On the right? No, but I could see it. It's this plastic log...cave...thing? We got at Petsmart.


I'm not going to lie, that was the first pic I saw when I came to this thread and it kind of scared me to death, LOL


----------



## NCPanthersgurl (Jul 13, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> I'm not going to lie, that was the first pic I saw when I came to this thread and it kind of scared me to death, LOL


Ahh hahaha, why??


----------

